# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Названы худшие актёр и актриса десятилетия

## Irina

*Названы худшие актёр и актриса десятилетия*

Накануне церемонии вручения премии Оскар в Лос-Анджелесе раздали антинаграды деятелям кино.

В Лос-Анджелесе вручили премию «Золотая малина» — она присуждается за самые худшие достижения в кинематографе.

Худшим фильмом 2009-го года жюри признали «Трансформеры-2: месть падших». Режиссёр картины Майкл Бэй также получил отдельную статуэтку за свой вклад в создание сиквела, а автор сценария «Трансформеров» был признан худшим сценаристом года.

«Награду» за худшую женскую роль получила Сандра Баллок; ещё одну «малину» — в номинации «самая худшая экранная пара» — ей вручили за совместную работу с Брэдли Купером в комедии «Всё о Стиве». А звание худшего актёра завоевали сразу трое братьев Джонас — Кевин, Джо и Ник — за фильм-концерт «Jonas Brothers: The 3D Concert Experience».

Самые же «громкие» титулы по результатам церемонии получили Эдди Мерфи и Пэрис Хилтон — их объявили худшими актёром и актрисой десятилетия.

Как отмечают кинокритики, в этом году «Золотая малина» принесла немало парадоксов. Так, вторые «Трансформеры» хоть и не порадовали жюри, зато собрали в мировом прокате огромную кассу. Только американские зрители в общей сложности заплатили за просмотр фильма 402 миллиона долларов, что уступает только «Аватару» Джеймса Кэмерона.

Ещё один сюрприз — двойная номинация Сандры Баллок. В этом году актриса является одной из главных претенденток и на премию «Оскар», и если она получит и эту награду, она станет первой в истории актрисой, «удостоившейся» и «Золотой малины», и приза Киноакадемии.

----------

